# dirk nowitzki:



## mavgirl (Sep 16, 2002)

GR8...AWESOME..ONE OF KIND!!!!!! NBA MVP MATERIAL:banana:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Hello mavgirl!

Now you have made a point that Dirk is awesome, MVP material. Let's hear "why" you think that is a distinct possibility. 

I might have to play the "devil's advocate" if you don't tell us why you think Dirk could be the MVP.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I could be wrong but i get the feeling she really likes Dirk!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I could be wrong but i get the feeling she really likes Dirk!


 I agree with you TBF! I think Dirk has sold her on his game! He is an exciting player & fun to watch, that is for sure!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If she is seeing someone, hope she doesn't call him Dirk unless he is Dirk... if so ask the fella to register. 

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirk is going to put the NBA on its ear this year...Yopu thought he was good b4?
There is nothing like leading a bunch of scrubs to 3rd place in the worlds to make you realize you are the 3dr best player in the world. And he was playing defense!


----------

